

Twitter, Sonic.net earn top stars in 2013 EFF privacy report, Verizon none - bconway
https://www.eff.org/sites/default/files/filenode/who-has-your-back-2013-report.pdf

======
danial
Plain HTML version:

<https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2013>

